# Stop Buy with 1-Click



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi all. I was just trying to buy a few Kindle books on Amazon and wanted to go to Check Out, not buy with 1-click. I wanted to change my payment method. Yes, I know I can edit that separately, but I dont want to have to do that each time I want to buy a book on a different account.

How do I disable Buy with 1-click?

And I spent a ridiculous amount of time in the Customer Service and Help pages and couldnt find it. I was also hoping to get into a Chat, and never got that option either.

I dont want my book purchases to automatically be Buy with 1-click, I would like to go to Check Out for more flexibility. Can anyone help?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think you can switch off 'one click' for kindle books. Even if you turn it off for physical items, kindle books are pretty much, buy it and there it is.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I think Ann is right. The only thing I use 1-click for is my Kindle books. I am pretty sure I have never seen an option to turn that off.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks to you both. I guess if you cant, you cant but it seems like a hassle to go and edit a payment method when I want to use a different one, and then switch it back again (or forget) later for other items that arent ebooks.

If anyone else has any ideas, I'll be checking back.

Cheers!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I hear ya! What I do is ALWAYS keep a gift card balance. That way, ebooks are always bought with that. If I buy other stuff -- that I put in the cart -- I can change the payment method then if I want. I think I have it set to add $100 when the balance drops below $10. It works for me and I don't end up with a bunch of relatively small charges on my CC.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

That's a great idea. Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Happy to help.


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Ann, don’t you have to change the payment method every single time you order? That is really annoying since they will grab partial payments from my gift card balance when I place an order and forget to check the payment method. Now when they start grabbing from my points balance I will really be irritated.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I agree that's it's very confusing.

I have my default payment set to use one of my credit cards. However, whenever I go to the checkout it always takes from my gift card balance first and only then uses my credit card for any remaining sum if the gift card total isn't enough. So I always have to change it.

Also, next to the setting showing my credit card as the default, it says "Your default preferences are used for Alexa, Kindle, and other digital purchases" which is patently not true as my Kindle purchases always come off my gift card balance first and, as with other purchases, my credit card only comes into play if the gift card balance isn't enough.

Also, like Ann, my gift card is set to automatically top up when it runs down, but if my purchase uses up more than the balance left, it charges my credit card the balance and only then tops up my gift card balance.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

etexlady said:


> Ann, don’t you have to change the payment method every single time you order? That is really annoying since they will grab partial payments from my gift card balance when I place an order and forget to check the payment method. Now when they start grabbing from my points balance I will really be irritated.


Well, if I don't want to use GC value for something I order, yes, I need to 'change payment method' and uncheck that box. It's not that big a deal for me.

I don't think it automatically uses CC points -- I'd have to tell it to. That said, I don't usually have any available since I use the CC points as a credit to the card each month when the statement comes.

Or am I misunderstanding your question?


----------

